# Angry, Anxious Tiel



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

A better title for this thread could be: 'Tiel prays her human will just disappear'

As some of you may recall, I rescued a pretty, bitey lady about two-three weeks ago, made a thread, and introduced her here.

Since then, she's stopped biting, learned, "Up", and begun to be easier to take in and out of her cage.

Now, however, she's been showing signs that she really doesn't like being with me. Anger and aggression were understandable, but now she doesn't show either. Nor does she show as much fear. All that remains is a quiet Tiel who "puts up with me" to get from her cage to the freedom of her perch, and then wants me to leave her alone. 

Instead of biting, she submits, but then scurries off to be alone. She seems happier when she's away from me, and it kinda....hurts. 

She's not interested in millet or eating from my hand, so the training method I've used with all my other birds, (except Kermit who was hand-tame when I bought him from a local breeder), is out. 

Sitting and talking with her produces more scurrying to get farther away. 
Help?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She's already made improvements so you're obviously doing something right! She may very well come around if you simply keep up with what you're already doing. Two or three weeks isn't very long, especially for a bird that had to be rescued from a bad home. Building trust takes time.

Make sure that she sees your other birds eating from your hand. There's no better way to prove that eating from the hand is safe, and it will help stimulate her competitive urges. Use your other birds to set a good example in other ways too. Like demonstrating the joy of head scritches.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Hi it may be she dont trust people, full stop.

she now knows your better than the people she knew before but its gonna take time for her to really trust.

bring her to your knee with another bird on the other knee and offer both some treats

when she see's the other bird getting goodies for being good she will have a interest, she may not show it straight away but all critters like goodies.

its gonna take time but theres a good chance she'll come around in few weeks but it may be months too

parrots are smart, she'll learn 

the main thing is you dont lose your patience or cool with her and eventually she'll be ok

its just sad she's like this and how she got to be this way..

good luck

jack


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I was confused by her lack of aggression, so I didn't know what to make of her actions. 

I think my tamest bird, Marco, is going to be the bird I ask to make her jealous. Great idea!


----------

